# What she doing??...



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok i have a new Hamster and i have noticed something...She stands under her water bottle for ages like have trouble getting water out of it she puts the whole nozel in here mouth... as if shes getting ratty at it... i know the water botles fine and i have now put an other one in in case she dosent like the new one ..but she doing the same??.. is this normal for hamsters to do it??

Thanks xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

it may be that shes not use to using a water bottle , or maybe she likes the cold feeling of the metal part in her mouth, my syrian hamster tends to chew on the spout on her bottle but ive never seen her but the whole thinig in her mouth. 

try putting a bowl of water in the cage instead, making sure its in a fairly safe place where she cant really push the bowl over.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> it may be that shes not use to using a water bottle , or maybe she likes the cold feeling of the metal part in her mouth, my syrian hamster tends to chew on the spout on her bottle but ive never seen her but the whole thinig in her mouth.
> 
> try putting a bowl of water in the cage instead, making sure its in a fairly safe place where she cant really push the bowl over.


Thank you.. yeah i will go do that now with the bowl..


----------



## HammyHamster (Jul 13, 2009)

Fudge used to do that, she would climb on top of it as well. I thought at first she was sucking the metal pipe like a straw but she was just chewing it I think. I thought that it was to do with having a water bowl in the pet shop, Fluffy is fine with water bottles although the cheap ones can seize up and she does not like that. Is it too high/low? What make is it?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

HammyHamster said:


> Fudge used to do that, she would climb on top of it as well. I thought at first she was sucking the metal pipe like a straw but she was just chewing it I think. I thought that it was to do with having a water bowl in the pet shop, Fluffy is fine with water bottles although the cheap ones can seize up and she does not like that. Is it too high/low? What make is it?


Its ok she can reach it no probs,, it came with the cage its a good one my cage is a Crittertrail cage , i put the old bottle in as well but doing the same and i put a little bowl as well ..

Thanks for the reply..


----------

